# Marker/mooring bouy off the beach?



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Didn't know where else to ask this, but, the last couple times out, I have seen this buoy/marker like thing just off the sandbar between the pass and the pier. It almost looks like a mooring bouy with an aluminum cleat on it. The first time I saw it, I thought it was adrift, but the second time, I think it was in the same place. Anyway, it would scare me to run up on it in the dark. Does anyone know what it is or is it a coincidence that I saw roughly the same drifting debris in roughly the same place a month apart?


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Might be a sturgeon monitoring bouy.

P_


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

I was out a few weeks ago and saw similar thing just west of pass. Looked like there was a dark area on the bottom. I was wondering if it might have been marking some tar mats or something.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I saw the same thing just to the west of the pass. Came close for a look but it looked official so i didnt mess with it. Anyone got the story?


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

prgault said:


> Might be a sturgeon monitoring bouy.
> 
> P_


Yeah thats what I was thinking. I saw one just off of Opal beach, about a half mile west of there. I paddled my yak close to it to see if it might be holding a cobe, or some bait but I know its a little early for them to start holding to structure


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Brought a Friends boat from Orange Beach to Destin this past week and saw several of those bouys. They started just west of the Pensacola pass and the last one I saw was just east of the OIP. They looked like they had been there a while. Most were orange, but a couple were white near the eiffel tower. I was wondering what they were for also.
Chris


----------

